# Glock sights on my XD



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I always say that the XD is a Glock done right except for the XD sights. To solve this problem, I had my son put the sights from the Glock 26 I gave (he put night sights on) him on my XD 9mm compact. I have the large XD in 45acp and two compacts, the 9 and 40. Now I feel I have the perfect gun. He also drilled the front sight hole a little bigger and painted it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I say from the looks of them your boy done a mighty fine job there. Must be nice to have him there to help you out. Good luck with them.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Genius, I say. Pure genius.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm surprised they fit. Great!


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

I had to use a thin metal wedge to lock it in tight. with out it its kind of loose but a thin strip works well.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I have always preferred 3 dots to the Glock sights - but I can see how those sights are not that bright. Buy some Trijicon sights!


----------

